# Surrey pet supplies



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Habistat Heat Controllers 
Are these prices for real :O 
Mat Sat £21.85
It's sooooooooooooooooo cheap


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah there cheap, but no good if all you get is hassle, lies & no goods :censor: :whip:

I am never shopping with these again, there rude arrogant pigs imo, i have had 2/3 bad runnings with these :blahblah:


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

What do you mean?
So if i ordered a load of stuff it wouldnt turn up or they would steal the money or what?


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

I have ordered from them twice. They took there time delivering the first order but the second order was fine.


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

How long is took their time ??


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

The first order took about just over two weeks due to the fact they didn't have some of the stuff in stock. The second order came straight from there supplier which took about 4 days.


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

hmmm well i suppose its worth seeing as how cheap they are, what sort of stuff was it that wern't in stock?
Cos im only after a few hides couple of heat mats and a couple of stats  Save a bomb buying from them.
But if delivery is real crap then maybe worth the "bomb" to go elsewhere XD
Was all the stuff decent and working when you got it an did thy forget to send you anything?


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

I use them for most of my equipment, never had any problems with them in at least 10 orders.


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

stan said:


> I use them for most of my equipment, never had any problems with them in at least 10 orders.


thank you thats reasured me XD


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

I have used them a couple of times. I have found *their* staff very helpful. However, they use a private courier company rather than Royal Mail and this has caused me problems before such as delivery driver ignoring requests on where to leave packages, giving you only two working days to collect undelivered packages from their depot before they're returned to sender, and, unlike with Royal Mail sorting offices, only having a few depots scattered about the place (the nearest to me was in North London, I live out in Essex half-way to Southend!).


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Well theres allways someone at home, so there will be someone to receive the package.
So you think it's worth getting some stuff from there then ?
Im not bothered about how long deliviry takes as its not urgent but i would prefer sooner rather than later XD


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive used em both in person and mail order, they aren't bad


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

I've never used them, but this place is reaaaaally good, cheap too

www.camzoo.co.uk - Power Search

I got a dimmerstat 600W for like £35 - ish, free delivery, ordered late eve on the thursday, got it on the monday - which is pretty darn good IMO.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Ive used them a few times, they ordered some stuff in for me which turned up pretty quick. The other time was by post, which was a little late as they had to order the item in, but they were good with emails letting me know.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

I did an order for over £100 on tuesday morning, sent them an email asking a question and the reply wasnt exactly helpful. But I will reserve judgement until I receive my order! Prices are brilliant on there though.


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

I've never had to use mail order from them, seeing as I only live about a mile away from them, so I can't comment on their delivery and such.

They are my local, and I love 'em. Their prices are absolutely fantastic. 8)


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

They're my local too and I use them all the time, mostly I call in to the shop because it's only 5 mins away, but I've used mail order too when they didn't have the stuff I wanted in stock at the shop (I think they have a warehouse at Slough where the mail orders are done), never had any problems with them at all, the staff are always friendly and helpful when I'm there.


----------



## unrealjill (Aug 17, 2007)

Have ordered from them several times - never had a single complaint about them. Everything has always turned up quickly and their prices are amazing... plus they have quite a few things you don't really find elsewhere.


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

I also live really close, so pop in there all the time. I have always found them really helpful and their prices are great. I often phone them up to order stuff in, as they don't always have everything listed on their website in store, and then they phone me and I go pick it up. They have always got everything in for me within a week.
Worth going there in person and looking at their animals. Lovely monitors, boas, parrots etc.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i have placed a few orders, and all went well got my large uv bulbs rapped in bubble rap and then placed in a large box and arrived in 1 piece other items all arrived really quickly, so i used them again, and they were great

recommended them to my mum she ordered loads of stuff and waited for ages, then sent several emails and nothing, 5 weeks later they turned up, sods law isn't it,


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

I have used them several times. First time was a large order (about £120) that saved me about £40-£50 on other online prices. Main problem is a lack of communication on their part. Part of my order was not in stock and they did not ship your order until it comes in. Fair enough, but an email informing me would have been nice. I only found out when, after waiting about three days, I phoned to see what had happened and they then told me they were waiting for a UV tube that I had ordered.

Used them again with no problems, although delivery takes a little longer than most. Thats the price you pay for buying cheap I suppose.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Yeah there cheap, but no good if all you get is hassle, lies & no goods :censor: :whip:
> 
> I am never shopping with these again, there rude arrogant pigs imo, i have had 2/3 bad runnings with these :blahblah:


me too any my OH
DONT BUT FROM THEM!!


----------

